# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  التشنج والصرع... ما الفرق؟ وكيف يحدثان؟

## نبراس،،،

التشنج و الصرع... 
ما الفرق؟ وكيف يحدثان؟ 

كل كلمة أو تصرف يقوم به الإنسان هو عبارة عن تعبير إرادي للعقل، لكن الأفعال غير الإرادية والمستنكرة تكون محط تساؤل الناس.
مما يجعل البعض يجتهد في تفسير الأمور بالفرضيات كالتباس المرء بالجان والعفاريت أو وسم الإنسان بالجنون،
فيتجاهل العقل العلم الذي يفسر هذه الأمور. 
التشنج والصرع مصطلحان لحالتين متشابهتين بالوصف مختلفات بالسبب وطرق العلاج، فكثيرا ما يختلط المعنيون
ببعض عند الكثير حتى عند بعض الأطباء غير المختصين.  
التشنج هو تعبير الجسم عن المرض أو الإعياء ويظهر بأشكال مختلفة أكثرها عرفا هو غياب الوعي والانقباضات
الحركية المتكررة مع عض اللسان وفقدان السيطرة على المخارج أحيانا أو الالتهابات الجرثومية الشديدة أو فشل 
أحد الأعضاء أو بعض الأدوية وغير ذلك الكثيرة.  
أما الصرع فهو المرض المزمن الذي يصاحب الإنسان حياته كأي مرض مزمن آخر مثل السكري، الضغط أو الربو.
وهنا تحدث نوبات التشنج بأشكالها المختلفة من دون سبب محفز كالتشنج العابر. يكون الإنسان بكامل صحته الجسدية
عند حدوث النوبات، إلا أن بعض الأمور قد تزيد فرص حدوث النوبات كعدم الانتظام في أخذ العلاج، قلة النوم،
الإرهاق الشديد وارتفاع درجات الحرارة... وفي آلية حدوث خلل وظيفي تطغى فيه المحفزات الكيميائية على المثبطات
الكيميائية. وتحدث النوبة عند تصاعد قوة النشاط الكهربائي وانتشاره لمنطقة أكبر من الدماغ، وتحدد الأعراض التشنجية
بحسب المنطقة المضطربة كهربائيا وطبيعة وظيفتها.  
كل هذا يمكن تسجيله كهربائيا بواسطة التخطيط الدماغي الكهربائي أو كيميائيا بواسطة قياس الاستقلاب بالأشعة النووية
وطرق أخرى عديدة لا يتسع المجال لذكرها. مما يجعلنا جازمين بوجود العامل العضوي كمسبب تقديم الدليل العلمي يبرهن
للعقل الراجح الأمور ويجعل التأثر بالمعتقدات التصويرية مستحيلاً.  
أهمية إدراك وفهم الحقيقة العلمية جزء مهم من العلاج، الدواء المضاد للتشنجات هو جزء بسيط من العلاج،
بينما معرفة الأسباب المحفزة للنوبات ومن ثم تفاديها جزء آخر لا يقل أهمية في العلاج، فقيراط وقاية خير من قنطار علاج. 

ن / م

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله  

الناس ماتفرق بين الصرع او التشنج وتعتبرهم مرض واحد 

ربي يكافينا الشر ويبعده عنا 

ويعطيك الله الف عافيه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآله 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآله 
> 
> الناس ماتفرق بين الصرع او التشنج وتعتبرهم مرض واحد  
> ربي يكافينا الشر ويبعده عنا 
> الله يبعده عنا وكنكم وعم جميع المؤمنيين يارب 
> 
> ويعطيك الله الف عافيه



أمل الظهور
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره الطيبه 
تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نقل موفق عزيزي ..

ومهم للمعرفة ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

وابعد الله عنا وعنكم الامراض ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور خيي نــــبراااس
طرح مهم ،،،
بوركت جهوووودك الطيبه 
وتسلم خيي وننتظر منك المزييييدمن العطاااااء
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعيكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> نقل موفق عزيزي ..
> 
> ومهم للمعرفة ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> ...



اهلا بك اخي العزييز شبكة 
عى هذه الزياره العطره 
ابعد الله عنكم وعنا وعن المؤمنيين كل سوووء يارب
تقبل خالص تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكوووور خيي نــــبراااس
> الشكر لك خييه
> 
> طرح مهم ،،،
> بوركت جهوووودك الطيبه 
> وتسلم خيي وننتظر منك المزييييدمن العطاااااء
> يعطيك العااافيه 
> 
> دمت برعاية لله وحفظه



مشكووره خييتي على هذه الزياره الطيبه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
دمت بخيير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*...*

*معلومآت مفيده وجيده..!*
*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهود الحـلوو،،*
*موفق وعسآك سآلم..]*

*سي يوو..!*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *...*
> 
> *معلومآت مفيده وجيده..!*
> *يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهود الحـلوو،،*
> *موفق وعسآك سآلم..]* 
> 
> *سي يوو..!*



 
اشكركم واشكر زيارتكم 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عندما تنتابه نوبات التشنج 
  تصدع القلب حالته 
والله أرحم الراحمين
ندعوا له بالشفاء

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يكفيكم شر المرض* 


*الله يعطيك العافية* 


*وشكرا لك على المعلومات* 


*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> عندما تنتابه نوبات التشنج 
> تصدع القلب حالته 
> الله يشافيه ويعافيه ياارب
> والله أرحم الراحمين
> ندعوا له بالشفاء



اللهم شافه بشفاائك وداوه بدواائك ياارب
 اشكرك اختي حساسه على هذا التواجد الطيب
 تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *الله يكفيكم شر المرض* 
> *ياارب*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية*  
> 
> *وشكرا لك على المعلومات*  
> 
> 
> *دمت بحفظ الرحمن*



الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
تحياتيلك دمت بخيير

----------


## حلاالكون

مشكووووور نبراس
على الموضوع المفيد  
لاعدمنا مواضيعك الهااادفه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكووووور نبراس
> 
> على الموضوع المفيد  
> لاعدمنا مواضيعك الهااادفه



 
كل الشكر لك اختي حلا الكون
 على هذا التواجد الطيب
 تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------

